# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Хридаянанда дас Госвами об эссе "Понимание линий руководства ИСККОН"

## Шринивас дас

Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны, дорогие вайшнавы! 

   Недавно прочитал статью Хридаянанды даса Госвами "Джи би си ИСККОН". Там есть грамотный и беспристрастный анализ документа "Понимание линий руководства ИСККОН". Я не остался равнодушным к проблемам, озвученным в статье и очень вдохновился видением Хридаянанды даса Госвами, которое на мой взгляд замечательно отражает взгляды Шрилы Прабхупады. 

ВОПРОС: 
   Какова официальная позиция ИСККОН по этой статье? Планируется ли редакция документа "Две линии руководства ИСККОН" ? Если да, то кто будет заниматься этим вопросом? Где можно будет ознакомиться с документом в процессе его редакции? Можно ли вайшнавам ИСККОН изучать подобные статьи и ссылаться на них на официальных сайтах ИСККОН? 

Вот часть статьи, посвященная официальному документу "Понимание линий руководства ИСККОН":

8. Понимание линий руководства ИСККОН

Введение

Официальный документ Джи-би-си «Понимание линий руководства ИСККОН» (УИЛА - в русской транскрипции УИЛА - здесь и далее прим. переводчика) утверждает замечательную цель формулирования принципов, следуя которым, руководители и духовные лидеры могут мирно сотрудничать во благо ИСККОН и всего мира . (10)*

10* http://www.scribd.com/doc/97336272/U...-ISKCON-651AE1

УИЛА имеет особое значение. В отличие от закона Джи-би-си, который неуклюже трактуется разными лидерами уже на протяжении четырех десятилетий, УИЛА однозначно объясняет нынешнюю концепцию Джи-би-си по управлению ИСККОН и исполнительной власти, в частности, относительно двух величайших сил ИСККОН: гуру и менеджеров. УИЛА устанавливает правила для единой, упорядоченной иерархии авторитетов ИСККОН с Джи-би-си на вершине. 

Именно в этом процессе изложения иерархии власти ИСККОН Джи-би-си выдвигает свою собственную интерпретацию наказа Прабхупады о том, что Джи-би-си является главным руководящим органом ИСККОН. Я объясняю здесь, что: 

а) существует более чем один способ толковать этот наказ; и 

б) интерпретация Джи-би-си, в той форме, в которой мы находим её в УИЛА, должна быть уточнена и приближена к наставлениям Прабхупады касательно управления ИСККОН. 

Позвольте мне подчеркнуть, что любая стоящая интерпретация наказа Прабхупады касательно Джи-би-си должна отображать, что Джи-би-си является окончательным управляющим органом ИСККОН. Ставить под сомнение некоторые аспекты интерпретации этого наказа, которую дают Джи-би-си, не значит оспаривать сам наказ. Моя критика не направлена на основы системы Джи-би-си и не имеет целью поддержать тех, кто выступает против этой системы. Скорее, это попытка восстановить в ИСККОН наилучший баланс между иерархией и равенством. 

Давайте сначала рассмотрим, как видение Прабхупады властных отношений в ИСККОН согласовывается с западным пониманием коллективного разума. 


Общественный разум 

Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал, что преданные ИСККОН заняты добровольным служением, и поэтому их следует уважать и обращаться с ними доброжелательно.  

   «... служение нужно совершать, сотрудничая друг с другом. Таково наше желание. Каждый должен помнить о том, что мы служим Кришне и что преданный рядом тоже служит Кришне. А поскольку он служит Кришне, он -- не мой слуга; он - мой господин. Это всегда следует помнить. Поэтому мы обращаемся к другим, говоря: - Прабху, вы - мой господин! Мы никогда не обращаемся говоря, Ты -- мой слуга [Беседа - 24 ноября 1976]. 
   Точно так же: «Наши лидеры должны быть осторожны, чтобы не уничтожить дух энтузиазма в служении, по своей природе являющийся спонтанным и добровольным. Проявить в других спонтанный дух любовного служения - это и есть искусство управления ... Но где взять много опытных менеджеров?» [Письмо Карандхаре - 22 декабря 1972 года]. 
   Шрила Прабхупада также учил тому, что Джи-би-си должен руководствоваться справедливой конституцией и действовать разумным образом. 

   Стэнфордская энциклопедия философии определяет общественный разум как принцип, который «требует, чтобы моральные или политические правила, регулирующие нашу общую жизнь, были в каком-то смысле оправданными или приемлемыми для ... тех лиц, которые этим правилам должны подчиняться». 
   Очевидно, что ИСККОН нуждается в мире и равновесии между теми, кто находится в структуре власти ИСККОН, -- теми, кто обладает властью, и теми, кто находится вне управленческой системы, т.е. теми, кем управляют и даже против кого действует власть. Разумеется, менеджеры и управляемые порой будут иметь разные точки зрения, потребности и приоритеты. 

Общественный разум - это концепция, согласно которой те, кто правит, должны убедить тех, кем управляют, что правила и законы, «регулирующие нашу общую жизнь», являются разумными и оправданными. В противном случае правители действуют как простые тираны, управляя обществом с помощью угроз и принуждений. Общественный разум подразумевает, что правители обязаны убедить разумных граждан в том, что законы общества являются справедливыми и необходимыми ограничениями свободы личности. Это особенно важно в таком обществе, как ИСККОН, который претендует или стремится стать брахманическим обществом. 

УИЛА пытается убедить нас принять определенную концепцию власти в ИСККОН. В этом смысле мы должны приветствовать искренние усилия Джи-би-си по привлечению общественного разума. Подобно тому, как Джи-би-си в меру своих возможностей выполнил свой долг, я выполню свой, как член общества ИСККОН, отвечая на их претензии. 

Обязанность Джи-би-си состоит в том, чтобы показать нам, что установленные ими правила, которые априори ограничивают нашу свободу - необходимы, разумны, справедливы и полезны. Джи-би-си пытается сделать это в УИЛА. Насколько он преуспел в этом - тема данного раздела моей статьи. 

В УИЛА, Джи-би-си утверждает: «Когда мы используем слово «авторитет» в контексте управленческой структуры, мы имеем в виду не абсолютную, непогрешимую власть, такую как, например, авторитет писаний, а наказ организовать проповедническое движение, так чтобы это соответствовало указаниям Шрилы Прабхупады». 

УИЛА представляет большую ценность, но также несет в себе проблемы, которые необходимо обсудить. Таким образом, я совместно с Джи-би-си участвую в процессе формирования общественного разума. Это необходимо, потому что в отношении осуществления власти в ИСККОН этот диалог объединяет и уравновешивает взгляды изнутри и снаружи, и поэтому помогает лидерам прийти к объективным выводам о том, что лучше для общества, в чем, на самом деле, заключается наказ лидерам и как они могут наилучшим образом выполнить этот наказ. 


Два типа видения ИСККОН 

   Рассмотрим два разных видения правильной связи между преданными и Джи-би-си: 

1. ИСККОН - это брахманическое общество, в котором зрелые преданные-граждане, соблюдающие закон ИСККОН, могут свободно служить в соответствии с тем, что их вдохновляет, если они не наносят серьезного вреда другим преданным или проектам. Закон ИСККОН сам по себе гарантирует, что, выполняя свое служение, никто не будет вмешиваться в служение других преданных.

   Здесь уместна аналогия со свободным обществом, в котором граждане не являются слугами правительства, но уважают закон государства и тем самым проявляют уважение к другим гражданам. Таково же было и видение Прабхупады, как это становится понтно из его знаменитого письма Карандхаре, 22 декабря 1972 года (и в других местах):

   «Движение сознания Кришны предназначено для обучения людей тому, чтобы они были независимо мыслящими и компетентными во всех отраслях знания и действия, а не для разведения бюрократии. Как только появится бюрократия, все будет испорчено. Необходимо поддерживать индивидуальное стремление и работу, ответственность и соревновательный дух. Не должно быть такого, чтобы кто-то просто доминировал над другими и распределял блага. Они будут требовать, а вам придется обеспечивать их. Такого быть не должно!».

   Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Джи-би-си должен следить за тем, чтобы все шло хорошо, но не пытался установить абсолютный авторитет. Это не по силам Джи-би-си» [Письмо Гирирадже -12 августа 1971 года].

   Важная роль брахманов-вайшнавов заключается в конструктивно-критическом управлении во благо общества. Таким образом, в соответствии с вайшнавским этикетом, преданные, заслужившие хорошую репутацию, обсуждают дела ИСККОН, высказывают свое мнение и мудро наблюдают за управлением ИСККОН. 

   Но есть иное, абсолютно отличное от этого видение отношений между вайшнавами и Джи-би-си: 

2. В несвободном обществе лидеры имеют абсолютную власть указывать всем, что делать, и что думать. Так, консервативные лидеры могут запрещать говорить о неконсервативных взглядах и обсуждать их в храмах или где-либо в ИСККОН, даже если эти взгляды взяты из наставлений Прабхупады. Все преданные служат своим господам - менеджерам. Для того чтобы действовать или даже думать, каждому нужно получить разрешение. Недостаточно просто действовать в рамках закона ИСККОН и не вмешиваться в служение других. В этой модели, святые брахманы не имеют права высказаться, даже еслиДжи-би-си или другие менеджеры действуют несправедливо, недобросовестно или некомпетентно.


УИЛА склоняется к управляемой модели общества 

   УИЛА, похоже, склоняется к модели № 2. Вот несколько примеров видения УИЛА: «Несомненно, все ученики должны следовать своим авторитетам в ИСККОН, так же, как и все инициирующие и наставляющие духовные учителя должны следовать своим авторитетам». 

   Давайте рассмотрим эту аналогию. Преданный, совершающий служение в храме, центре или проекте Сознания Кришны, действует под непосредственным руководством своего личного куратора -- местного лидера. Джи-би-си здесь утверждает, что таким же образом все гуру в ИСККОН, даже самые старшие, следуют указаниям членов Джи-би-си, которые предположительно указывают им, что делать и куда идти. В конце концов, закон Джи-би-си гласит, что гуру не может даже изменить свой адрес без разрешения Джи-би-си. [Закон 7.4.4.3.2] Гуру не может просто следовать закону ИСККОН и сотрудничать с другими. 

   Мы находим еще одно заявление в УИЛА: «Оба [гуру и менеджеры] получают от Джи-би-си полномочия давать прибежище преданным, находящимся под их опекой». 

   Я всегда думал, что Прабхупада разрешил нам проповедовать и давать прибежище. Обязанность же Джи-би-си состоит в том, чтобы удостовериться в том, что мы делаем это в рамках руководящих принципов данных основателем-ачарьей, совместно с другими проповедниками и проектами ИСККОН. И это не означает, что консервативные члены Джи-би-си могут использовать политическую власть для подавления других истинных взглядов или преследовать тех, кто их придерживается. 

УИЛА утверждает, что то, что Джи-би-си должно давать нам разрешение предоставлять прибежище, соответствует теориям, изложенным в законе Джи-би-си. Например, в законе 7.4.4.2 ИСККОН сказано, что Джи-би-си является не только управляющей властью ИСККОН, но также личным авторитетом для всех гуру и преданных. 

В Законе 7.4.4.3 говорится, что гуру «должны действовать под контролем ... территориальных секретарей Джи-би-си». 
И, как указано выше, в Законе 7.4.4.3.2 делается восхитительное утверждение, что гуру не могут «изменить место жительства, не посоветовавшись сначала с местным региональным секретарем Джи-би-си...» 

Идея о том, что Джи-би-си являются персональными опекунами для старших проповедников очень далека от видения Прабхупады. В соответствии с видением УИЛА, недостаточно просто быть достойным членом ИСККОН и следовать его законам. Недостаточно просто мирно делать свою работу. Гуру должен находиться под контролем регионального секретаря Джи-би-си, который является его начальником, независимо от старшинства или фактического уровня духовного продвижения. 

Подумайте над этим законом Джи-би-си, определяющим отношения Джи-би-си - гуру: 

7.4.4.2 «[Гуру] должен уважать Джи-би-си как избранного в качестве главного руководящего органа ИСККОН, преемника Шрилы Прабхупады и поддерживать уважительное отношение к Джи-би-си». 

Этот странный закон утверждает, что даже самые продвинутые брахманы-гуру должны уважительно служить менеджерам. Как я объясню далее, это высказывание не отражает настроение ведической культуры или Прабхупады. Разумеется, закон Джи-би-си не требует от менеджеров Джи-би-си служить другим духовным лидерам и не предлагает им делать это. 

Быть может это просто устаревшие законы - результаты старого, ожесточенного движения реформации института гуру? 

Нет, это не так, по двум причинам: 
1. Некоторые из приведенных выше правил взяты из самого свежего документа Джи-би-си - УИЛА.
2. Эти законы государства-няньки описывают то, как даже сейчас относятся ко многим старшим проповедникам.


Стиль подчинения в утверждениях Джи-би-си  

Я приведу примеры назидательного языка УИЛА, а затем сравню его с собственным языком Прабхупады. 
В УИЛА мы находим: 
   «... авторитет, предоставленный [гуру или другому лидеру] имеет вес только в том случае, если он или она следует указаниям Шрилы Прабхупады служить в ИСККОН под руководством полного состава Джи-би-си».  
   «Те, кто покорно следуют нашей сампрадае и кто служит под управлением полного состава Джи-би-си, уполномочены давать прибежище в этой духовной линии преемственности...» 
   «Те, кто служат как духовные учители в ИСККОН, должны следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и работать под руководством Джи-би-си». 

Шрила Прабхупада использует другой язык: 
   «Я надеюсь, что Джи-би-си, совместно с санньяси в их программе посещения различных мест, сможет систематично и бдительно следить за тем чтобы наше общество оставалось настолько чистым, насколько это возможно» [Письмо к Бали-Мардане -- 25 августа 1970 г.] 
   Аналогично - «... наше главное дело -- научить людей быть самодостаточными и компетентными во многих отношениях, чтобы вести проповедническую деятельность, а не ... сводить к минимуму их ответственность, централизуя все, что можно» [Ведабейс, письмо-декабрь 1973]. 

Чтобы оправдать себя, Джи-би-си заявляет в УИЛА:

«Основная предпосылка этого эссе (в том что) ... любому, кто находится в положении авторитета в ИСККОН, это авторитет, предоставлен и имеет силу только в том случае, если он или она следует указанию Шрилы Прабхупады служить в ИСККОН под руководством полного состава Джи-би-си... На наш взгляд, для того, чтобы утвердить эту мысль, нам достаточно лишь подчеркнуть, что Его Божественная Милость последовательно и четко устанавил этот принцип ...» 

Но действительно ли Прабхупада последовательно и четко установил, что мы все должны служить в рамках Джи-би-си? Я не могу найти ни одного примера в Ведабейс, где Прабхупада использовал бы фразу «под руководством Джи-би-си» или «согласно (авторитету) Джи-би-си». Напротив, Шрила Прабхупада говорит о признании авторитета шастр, царей, ачарьев, ведических предписаний, но Прабхупада никогда прямо не заявляет, что все мы служим под руководством Джи-би-си.  Возможно, Прабхупада действительно хотел, чтобы Джи-би-си был просто конечной управляющей властью, а не ачарьей-преемником. 

У нас нет доказательств того, что Прабхупада хотел, чтобы Джи-би-си подчинил себе других вайшнавов. Скорее, он хотел, чтобы Джи-би-си использовал окончательную власть управления в духе служения преданным. Это не вызов роли Джи-би-си как главному руководящему органу ИСККОН. Это прямой вызов языку и стилю подчинения УИЛА. 

Иронично, что современные лидеры свободных стран часто описывают себя, как слуг народа. ИСККОН -- это духовное общество, чей главный лидер, Господь Чайтанья, учил, что мы все слуги слуг слуг Кришны. Однако УИЛА не говорит, что топ-лидеры ИСККОН стремятся служить всем преданным. 

Описывая поведение гуру, УИЛА заявляет, что гуру должны спрашивать местных менеджеров, как он «может быть полезен этой ятре». Гуру также должны спрашивать региональных секретарей Джи-би-си, как они могут служить видению местных авторитетов. 

Но УИЛА не говорит, что Джи-би-си должны спрашивать, как они могут служить старшим преданным или преданным в целом. Хотя в документе говорится, что все лидеры, включая Джи-би-си, должны служить ИСККОН, УИЛА нигде не говорит, что член Джи-би-си должен служить другим преданным, независимо от их ранга. 

В действительности, за разделом «Поведение гуру», в котором дважды говорится, что гуру должны служить руководителям, следует предположительно балансирующий список обязанностей менеджеров. В этом списке управленческих обязанностей явно не указано, что руководители должны служить гуру. Пункт 1 просто говорит о том, что руководители должны быть восприимчивы к советам гуру касательно заботы о преданных, но не по каким-либо практическим вопросам проповеди. Ниже я расскажу об этом последнем пункте. 

УИЛА заявляет: «Если у ученика есть ошибочная убежденность в том, что его или её духовный учитель находится выше законов и политики Джи-би-си и ИСККОН, это должно быть исправлено духовным учителем и другими авторитетами». 

Это правильно. Но что, если секретарь Джи-би-си или даже комитет Джи-би-си ошибочно убежден в том, что он выше закона ИСККОН или выше очевидных принципов справедливости, таких как правила справедливого процесса принятия решений, которые Джи-би-си официально принял при создании ИДРО ИСККОН? 

Кто их исправит? У меня есть личный опыт столкновения с такой проблемой. 

УИЛА прописывает утверждение ДУХОВНЫЕ УЧИТЕЛЯ НЕ НЕЗАВИСИМЫ большими буквами.  

УИЛА не уточняет, что Джи-би-си не являются независимыми от закона ИСККОН и должны следовать своим собственным правилам справедливого процесса принятия решений, что они не всегда делают. 

Джи-би-си говорит нам, что мы должны сделать, чтобы быть достойными дарованной нам власти - мы должны следовать Джи-би-си. Но Джи-би-си никогда не говорит, что должны делать они, чтобы быть достойным своей власти. Я предлагаю, что Джи-би-си должен установить и соблюдать разумные законы, обеспечивающие справедливость для всех членов ИСККОН. Шрила Прабхупада не разрешал Джи-би-си действовать вне законом, и он, конечно же, не говорил о том, что Джи-би-си является его «ачарйей-преемником», стоящим по воле Прабхупады выше закона ИСККОН. 

"Джи-би-си ИСККОН"
Автор: Хридаянанда дас Госвами 
23 июля, 2016 г.

Скачать статью "Джи-би-си ИСККОН":
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Eu42/Nj8Q5TTiK

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прабху, я передал ваш вопрос в РС, но пока, похоже никто не готов ясно выскзаться по этому вопросу. Скорее всего потому, что нам неизвестна реакция Джи-Би-Си на эту работу Хридайананды Махараджа. Как всегда, есть согласные и несогласные. Поэтому какого-то единого мнения по этому вопросу нет. Есть личные позиции разных преданных, но это не то, что вам нужно, как я понял. Будем надеяться, что с течением времени ситуация прояснится.

----------


## Шринивас дас

Спасибо большое за ответ! Тогда подождем! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Шринивас дас

ИСККОН + Кришна Вест = воля Шрилы Прабхупады*???

Когда Господь Чайтанья играл роль учителя грамматики санскрита, логики и т.д., он настолько легко, виртуозно владел логикой, что мог бесконечное количество раз опровергать, что черное - на самом деле белое, а потом наоборот. ИСККОН в этом плане уникальная организация. 

* Решил написать для своего очищения, а также для тех, кто не совсем в теме, или совсем не в теме, но желает разобраться. Надеюсь, кому-то пригодится. 

*  *  *  *  *
"Ваша любовь ко мне проявится в том, как вы будете сотрудничать после моего ухода". 
(Шрила Прабхупада)

Джи-Би-Си было задумано Шрилой Прабхупадой, чтобы в его отсутствие была возможность коллегиальным образом проявлять волю и желания Основателя-ачарьи в любой сфере деятельности ИСККОН. 

Иногда Джи-Би-Си более успешно в этом, иногда менее. Бывает, что в этом более успешны в этом те, кого Джи-Би-Си даже официально исключило из ИСККОН. Такие факты тоже были. 

Сейчас для здравомыслящих вайшнавов ИСККОН очевидно, что пример примирения ИСККОН и "Кришна Вест" - воля Шрилы Прабхупады, который воспитал такого разумного ученика, как Хридаянанда Госвами, который, проповедуя на основании книг и наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады, определено достиг успеха в проповеди сознания Кришны на западе. 

Это эпохальное для ИСККОН событие открывает новую веху в проповеди послания Шрилы Прабхупады по всему миру способами, против которых буквально вчера Джи-Би-Си всячески официально выступало против и настоятельно рекомендовали такое отношение другим в ИСККОН. 

Официальный документ ИСККОН здесь:
https://vk.com/wall227467125_14646

Следование примеру проповеди Хридаянанды Госвами может помочь снять с ИСККОН имидж мирового духовного движения, членом которого, однако, можно стать лишь приняв ИСККОН таким, как он представлен этническими индусами в Индии, что касается особенностей культуры Индии, как она представлена там в одежде, пище и других вещах. Теперь, чтобы стать членом ИСККОН, и даже получить духовное посвящение, совсем не обязательно становиться этническим индусом, что считалось в ИСККОН обязательным совсем до недавнего времени. 

Защищая "Кришна Вест" от нападок недоброжелательно настроенных оппонентов из ИСККОН, он строго следуя Шриле Прабхупаде ни разу не изменил своих взглядов, даже в на грамм, не отступил от истины, всегда опираясь на учение книг Шрилы Прабхупады.

Обычно в таких случаях шансы быть исключённым официально из ИСККОН значительно превосходят вероятность остаться его членом. И ситуация была уже недалека от этого. 

Несмотря на такой расклад, благодаря верности Шриле Прабхупаде и духовной зрелости, Хридаянанде Госвами удалось убедить Джи-Би-Си в правильности своих методов проповеди на западе. 

Договоренность ИСККОН и "Кришна Вест" поможет изменить господствующую до недавнего времени в ИСККОН тенденцию считать некоторые официально не одобряемые, но успешные методы проповеди, отклонением от видения Основателя-ачарьи, Шрилы Прабхупады. 

С уважением, 

Ваш слуга в служении Шриле Прабхупаде и обществу преданных ИСККОН 
Шринивас дас.

----------


## Шринивас дас

Руководящий совет пришел к согласию о том, что "Krishna West" — это часть ИСККОН. 

Автор: Madhava Smullen for ISKCON News on Oct. 26, 2017 

Как выяснили в ходе заседаний Джи-би-си Руководящий совет ИСККОН и гуру ИСККОН Хридаянанда Госвами, качественное общение приводит к развитию хороших отношений. 

Хридаянанда Махарадж начал свой проект Krishna West ещё в 2013 году, но из-за проблем со здоровьем у него не было возможности попасть на встречи Руководящего совета вплоть до 15-16 октября этого года, когда Руководящий совет собрался для ежегодной встречи в г. Удджайне (Индия). 

В результате Руководящему совету не оставалось ничего другого, как на расстоянии слушать, как Махарадж рассказывает об идеях Krishna West и при этом, как он сам признался, иногда «критикует руководство ИСККОН». 

Между тем, Руководящий совет и некоторые преданные ИСККОН развили неправильное понимание относительно принадлежности и идеологии Krishna West. 

Состоявшаяся недавно встреча Хридаянанды Махараджа с 11 членами Руководящего совета прошла в позитивной и дружеской атмосфере и развеяла многие недопонимания. 

* * *
Krishna West — это часть ИСККОН, а не отдельное движение 

Одним из ошибочных представлений была идея о том, что Krishna West является новым, отдельным от ИСККОН и соревнующимся с ним движением. Однако, в ходе встречи, а также в беседе с Новостями ИСККОН после её окончания, Махарадж пояснил, что Krishna West — это проект ИСККОН, созданный для того, чтобы служить ИСККОН, помогать развивать и распространять его. «Моя цель — претворить в жизнь видение Прабхупады, о котором он часто рассказывал мне, а именно, как ИСККОН становится одной из крупнейших мировых религий и оказывает значительное влияние на историю этой планеты», — сказал он. 
То, как Хридаянанада Дас Госвами намерен претворять это в жизнь, вызывало отдельную озабоченность. 

* * *
Krishna West не подрывает авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады 

Хридаянанда Махарадж отмечает, что в Индии ИСККОН бурно развивается, в нём много молодых, полных энтузиазма преданных и вдохновляющих программ. Но на Западе, полагает он, миссия не показывает столь успешных результатов. 

«Основываясь на многолетних исследованиях мировых религий, шастр, и утверждений самого Прабхупады, я пришел к выводу, что для того, чтобы ИСККОН стал мощной, значимой, всеобщей духовной силой во всем западном мире, мы должны лучше интегрироваться в общество», — говорит он. Эта интеграция должна включать в себя проповедь сознания Кришны на Западе без «этнически индийских» внешних черт, таких как одежда, музыкальный стиль и кухня. Такой подход, по мнению некоторых, подрывает авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады. Как можно утверждать, что для достижения успеха ИСККОН нуждается в другом стиле проповеди, отличном от того, который использовал сам Прабхупада? Krishna West также обвиняют в «изменении философии». 

«Хридаянанда Махараджа пояснил, что нет, это совсем не так — достижения Прабхупады невероятны и несравнимы с тем, что когда-либо было сделано; и сейчас Krishna West, основываясь на этом успехе, всего лишь пытается следовать многочисленным новаторским примерам, продемонстрированным Шрилой Прабхупадой», — говорит член Руководящего совета Прагхоша Дас, который лично присутствовал на встрече. 

Krishna West не нарушает «основные принципы» 

Далее Хридаянанда Махарадж рассказал Новостям ИСККОН о том, что в 1960-х — 1970-х годах, когда Шрила Прабхупада основал и распространял свое движение, индийские гуру и духовные практики были в большой моде, и люди были гораздо более восприимчивы к такому стилю проповеди. По его словам, это явление давно сошло на нет и сейчас нужен другой подход. Махарадж указывает на гибкость, которую сам Прабхупада проявлял в проповеди гаудия-вайшнавизма на Западе. 

«Шрила Прабхупада обладал невероятной гибкостью, — говорит Хридаянанда Махараджа, — Он просто хотел, чтобы работа спорилась. Он повторял много раз, что нам не важны все эти внешние вещи. И если вы изучите историю религии и социологию, вы поймете, что Krishna West фактически делает то, что, как показала история, вы должны делать, если хотите превратиться в крупную мировую религию». 

Махарадж цитирует 6 главу «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху», в которой Рупа Госвами перечисляет фундаментальные принципы бхакти-йоги, которые нельзя менять, а также детали, которые менять можно. С точки зрения Махараджа, Krishna West строго следует учению Прабхупады, оставляя неизменными фундаментальные принципы, но в то же время меняя некоторые детали. 

«Под большей интеграцией в общество я не подразумеваю, что мы должны начать есть сэндвичи с колбасой, или перестать считать священный институт брака стандартом для интимной близости между мужчиной и женщиной, — говорит он, — Я не предлагаю отказываться от каких-либо фундаментальных принципов. Но я думаю, что большую роль играет то, как мы представляем себя публике. Сам Прабхупада призывает нас (например, в комментарии к «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 4.8.54) принять все риски и все возможные меры для того, чтобы сделать Сознание Кришны удобным для западных людей». 

Хридаянанда Махараджа говорит, что Krishna West пропагандирует основной смысл программы Шрилы Прабхупады — воспевание «Харе Кришна», объяснение «Бхагавад-гиты» и раздачу прасада. Но всё это должно быть сделано таким образом, чтобы «не обязывать людей становиться этническими индийцами». 

Хотя в ИСККОН уже существует несколько проповеднических программ, в которых людям представляют Сознание Кришны в западной манере, Махараджа говорит, что Krishna West отличается тем, что это не подход «попался на крючок, а теперь меняйся». «Я полагаю, что, если мы используем западный стиль презентации в качестве приманки, чтобы привлечь людей, а когда они уже заинтересовались сознанием Кришны, мы „индианизируем“ их — на Западе — то мы никогда не превратимся в движение, к которому захочет присоединиться много людей», — говорит он. 

* * *
Взаимное уважение и поддержка

Хотя у Хридаянанды Махараджа, конечно же, есть сильные идеи о том, что необходимо для возрождения ИСККОН в западном мире, он уточняет, что в конечном счете, он всего лишь хочет чтобы ИСККОН стал «мощным, значимым движением» и поддерживает любые методы, которые способствовали бы достижению этой цели. «Было бы хорошо, если бы Krishna West смог в этом сыграть большую роль, — говорит он, — Но если другие преданные, с какими-то другими проектами, смогут достичь этого, я буду очень рад. Просто это лучшее, что я могу сделать. Моя основная забота заключается не в том, чтобы сделать мой проект успешным, а в том, чтобы ИСККОН был успешным». 
Судя по совместному заявлению, обнародованному после окончания встречи Руководящего совета, очевидно, что Руководящий совет хочет работать вместе с Хридаянандой Махараджем для достижения этой цели. 

«Руководящий совет и Хридаянанда Дас Госвами совместно стремятся к лучшей интеграции Krishna West в общую проповедническую стратегию ИСККОН», — говорится в одном из параграфов. 

В процессе обсуждения, как говорит один из членов Руководящего совета Прагхоша, все сошлись на том, что посещая центры ИСККОН, сторонники Krishna West будут уважать нормы и стандарты каждого центра, и что, в свою очередь, все преданные ИСККОН будут уважать нормы и стандарты при посещении программ Krishna West . 

Общее понимание положения Шрилы Прабхупады 

Другой проблемой, обсуждавшейся на встрече, были сделанные ранее утверждения Хридаянанды Даса Госвами, которые, по мнению Руководящего совета, могли быть интерпретированы как подрывающие позицию Шрилы Прабхупады. К такого рода утверждениям относятся слова Махараджа о «культурной обусловленности» Шрилы Прабхупады, — аргумент, который Махараджа использовал для того, чтобы объяснить некоторые из наиболее спорных утверждений Прабхупады. 

Чтобы устранить неправильное понимание и сомнения, было согласовано совместное заявление об общем понимании позиции Шрилы Прабхупады: «Будучи освобожденным маха-бхагаватой, Шрила Прабхупада совершенным образом представил учение Господа Кришны и предыдущий ачарьев, — говорится в нём, — Спорные или парадоксальные утверждения должны пониматься и объясняться так, чтобы показать надлежащее почтение к Шриле Прабхупаде и защитить его достоинство как Ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН и чистого преданного Господа Кришны». 

* * *
Ожидание светлого будущего, свободного от критики 

Продолжая утверждать свою веру в Хридаянанду Дасу Госвами, Руководящий совет в ходе встречи также попросил его стать секретарем Руководящего совета по Бразилии, вместе с Дханвантари Свами. Такого рода должность подходит Хридаянанде Махараджу потому, что он в течение 43 лет работал с бразильскими преданными и помогал развитию движения в Бразилии. 

В общем, говорит Прагхоша, встреча прошла успешно, снизив накал страстей и устранив беспокойства, в особенности касательно позиции Шрилы Прабхупады как освобожденного маха-бхагаваты. 
«К всеобщему удовлетворению, эти вопросы более или менее прояснились, — говорит он, — И теперь мы можем вместе продолжать идти вперед, работая в согласии. Хридаянанда Махарадж — очень умный проповедник, и мы хотим, чтобы он работал с нами как полноправный представитель ИСККОН». 
Хридаянанда Махарадж, в свою очередь, говорит: «Я думаю, что всё, что мне было нужно, это сесть и поговорить со всеми членами Руководящего совета. Когда люди не встречаются друг с другом лично, и начинают рассказывать друг о друге разные вещи, возникают всякие проблемы. Мы провели очень хорошую встречу, и это меня очень вдохновило. Я думаю, что между нами было гораздо больше взаимоуважения и взаимопонимания. Сейчас мы хотим двигаться вперед в очень позитивной манере, избегая критики, и посмотреть, что мы сможем сделать для Шрилы Прабхупады». 

Махараджа надеется, что эта встреча и сообщения о ней развеят все неверные идеи о Krishna West, которые бытуют среди преданных, и «определят с большой степенью ясности, что все мы — одна духовная семья, которая разными способами достигнет общей цели». 

Продолжая двигаться вперед по взаимовыгодному и вдохновляющему пути, Руководящий совет и Махараджа просят всех преданных поддерживать уважительное отношение ко всем вовлеченным сторонам и избегать критики. 

https://iskconnews.org/gbc-meeting-clarifies-krishna-..

На фото - Хридаянанда Дас Госвами и Шиварама Свами в Удджайне.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прабху, это раздел называется "Вопросы к РС", а не размещение новостей. РС в курсе решений Джи-Би-Си.

----------


## Шринивас дас

Хорошо. Спасибо за напоминание. Буду иметь ввиду. Я подумал, что возможно так будет удобнее тем, кто не совсем в курсе этой темы, но желает разобраться.

----------


## Шринивас дас

Руководящий совет пришел к согласию о том, что "Krishna West" — это часть ИСККОН. 

Автор: Madhava Smullen for ISKCON News on Oct. 26, 2017 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...24862224313168

Ссылка на статью Хридаянанды даса Госвами на русском языке.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Уважаемый прабху, в посте №6 я уже говорил, что этот раздел для вопросов к РС, а не для новостей. Новости и свои мысли вы можете публиковать в разделе "Просто так". По этой причине я удалил ваш последний пост.

----------


## Шринивас дас

Хорошо. Спасибо большое за обратную связь.

----------

